# Going for First Fatty Tomorrow



## thedood (Aug 19, 2016)

Tomorrow I am going to smoke my first fatty, well two actually. One will be a cheeseburger and the other I havent decided yet.

Cheeseburger:

85/15 ground beef mixed with spices that I havent decided on

sauteed mushrooms and onions

Pepper jack cheese

Relish

Pepper Bacon weave

The second one

??

I will also be serving abt with these.


----------



## welderdan (Aug 19, 2016)

Ive only done a couple i basted mine with a bbq sauce after smoking and threw it in the oven to carmelize it. it was awesome. Mine was a country sausage also had a pork butt rub with brown sugar and cheddar cheese with crumbled fried bacon on the  inside. Enjoy.ill stop back by dont forget the qview.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 19, 2016)

Pizza fatty is nice or Breakfast check out this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114252/breakfast-fatty-for-the-morning-w-q-view/0_40

Or there is the following one with hash browns and over easy eggs. 




I have also done them with pancakes in them. 

Good luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2016)

Boy the choices are endless!

Can't wait to see what you come up with!

Al


----------



## thedood (Aug 20, 2016)

I appreciate all of the suggestions. Ive decided to go with ground pork filled with dirty rice made with andouille sausage.


----------



## thedood (Aug 20, 2016)

@bmudd14474 I'm really liking these breakfast fatties so I will be making one soon. Yours looks outstanding.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 20, 2016)

Show us some pics of the fatties, what kind of smoker do you have?













Smokem-if-U-Gotem.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## thedood (Aug 20, 2016)

@redheelerdog I will start posting pics later this morning. My smoker is a modded oklahoma joe highland. I put in the tuning plate, sealed the firebox with rtv, and have door gaskets on the cc and fb. Also added a couple of grate level gauges.


----------



## thedood (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok here we go. Lets start with our libations. First is from a local brewery called Reinstone. I have never had their beers. This is a Rye IPA in a 22oz bomber bottle.













libation1_zpseffh9ctu.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016






Next is a 6 pack of Two Brothers Red Rye Ale, another I have never had before.













libation2_zpswfqfdsxm.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016






Now we start getting to food. My first bacon weave, courtesy of the doodette.













bacon_weave1_zpsvfit8yvi.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016






More to follow.


----------



## thedood (Aug 20, 2016)

Update:

The first fatty is a cheeseburger fatty with mushrooms, onions, swiss cheese, and pickles.

Pickles:













pickles_zps5inbdllm.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016






Fatty here we go:













fatty1_zpsjiy9wihx.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016


















fatty3_zpsvjuy8637.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016


















fatty5_zpsylwptvsz.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016






Here is the sausage with dirty rice fatty, we will start with the weave:













weave2_zpsnqtdaddk.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016


















fatty2-1_zpsm6ree6bx.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016


















fatty2-2_zpsgtrqdv2g.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks delicious!

I like the combo!

Got any finished shots?

Al


----------



## thedood (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is how we finished up. The cheeseburger fatty had no seasoning. I did put home made barbecue sauce on it at the finish. The rice fatty was dusted with slap ya mama cajun during assembly and slathered with the same sauce at the finish. Both came out great but I did over cook them. Something is wrong with the maverick so I need to get it taken care of. I also made some stuffed potatoes wrapped with bacon and the doodette surprised me with mushroom caps stuffed with cream cheese, cheddar cheese, and crab (mine had shrimp because I dont like crab much). The caps went into the fridge for another day. The finish pics suck as the food had been attacked and honestly I was quite full of libations when I finally went inside to eat.

This tray was stuffed full of abt. Addictive little suckers and a guaranteed hit.













abt_done_zpsxlisvegj.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 21, 2016






Here is the first fatty:













fatty1_done_zpsfsrds3lu.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 21, 2016






Fatty 2:













fatty2_done_zpsqknnh1ur.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 21, 2016






And a tater shot:













taters_done_zps38mfwhoi.jpg



__ thedood
__ Aug 21, 2016






I didnt get any pics of the mushroom caps as they had been put away by the time I went inside. All in all a good meal albeit the fatties were a little over cooked. I am still learning the new okj, this is my second cook on it so I need improvement there but I cant complain though as the meal was great. I want to thank all the members here as this site was the reference I used to make everything and the mods I made to my smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd say you hit a home run there my friend!!

Everything looks awesome!

Point to you Sir!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow, that looks delicious, I will take a slice.













Thats what im talking about.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## thedood (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks! For those making cheeseburger fatties I really recommend the pickles. The flavor and crunch really added something in my opinion.


----------

